# [achat carte USB] compatibilité

## Bio

Bonjour,

Mon serveur datant un peu il n'est qu'en USB1 (UHCI). Vu que j'en ai un peu ras le bol d'attendre des heures à chaque fois que j'archive mes backup sur mon disque externe j'aimerai acheter une petite carte PCI proposant des interfaces USB2.

M'est avis que ça ne posera pas de problèmes et qu'en activant le support OHCI du Kernel ça devrait fonctionner tout simplement. Mais je m'adresse quand même à vous avant d'effectuer un achat qui pourrait ne me servir à rien.

Par exemple quelques cartes qui me paraissent intéressantes :

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Divers2/2545-Carte_PCI_5_ports_USB_2_0.html

http://www.materiel.net/ctl/Divers2/2641-Carte_USB_2_0_PCI.html

----------

## Temet

J'en ai acheté une il y a peu, je l'ai branchée et ça a marché.

J'essayerai de voir si je peux avoir des infos dessus une fois chez moi.

----------

## El_Goretto

C'est peut être un peu subjectif, mais autant pour les carte mère je me méfierais, autant pour de l'USB, je re-ferai confiance à une carte avec un chip VIA (bon support sous nunux en général).

----------

## Temet

Et merde... j'ai oublié de regarder...

----------

## gbetous

Les cartes USB sont des périphériques USB, au meme titre que le controleur intégré dans la carte-mère. Si vous regardez bien le noyau Linux, il n'y a que 2 drivers : OHCI et UHCI.

N'importe quelle carte USB implémente soit l'un, soit l'autre, donc on peut acheter n'importe laquelle les yeux fermés, ça marchera !

----------

## Bio

C'est ce que je pensais aussi, bon alors je rajoute ça à ma liste du père noël   :Wink: 

Merci

----------

## boozo

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Les cartes USB sont des périphériques USB, au meme titre que le controleur intégré dans la carte-mère. Si vous regardez bien le noyau Linux, il n'y a que 2 drivers : OHCI et UHCI.
> 
> N'importe quelle carte USB implémente soit l'un, soit l'autre, donc on peut acheter n'importe laquelle les yeux fermés, ça marchera !

 

toutafédakor™  :Mr. Green: 

bon ça va... dsl, c'était facile... excusez-moi gbetous, (l_arbalette - je ne voulais pas rajouter du sel sur la plaie) mais c'était juste pour relativiser ta remarque et ne pas faire perdre à Bio les "bonnes pratiques"  :Wink: 

----------

